# 100 Ways to Proceed



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

During the thread Three Word Story @PetrB :tiphat: used a phrase "with studied insouciance" which he remembered from a list published in Esquire in the 1980's. The list was called 100 Ways to Proceed. It had originally had references for each of the ways to proceed and we thought it might have been nice to figure them out. Then @Ingélou :tiphat: suggested that you could actually pick an appropriate piece of music for each one. So for example 64. With a come-hither look could be the Seguidilla aria from Act I of Carmen.

Your mission, should you decide to accept it, is to pick a phrase from the list and supply a suitable piece of music. If you could figure out a quote as well, that would be nice.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

very clever thread


35 as if there were no tomorrow

Robert Schumann and Traumerei


and a quote of Robert to match the scene

"summit or death, either way, I win"


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

No 78 on the list is By fits and starts.

Musical suggestion - Jean-Féry Rebel, Chaos & the Elements:






The term is first reported in Robert Sanderson's Sermons, 1681: "If thou hast these things only by fits and starts."


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not quite sure what the OP means. So here's Mahler speaking of his longish 3rd Symphony: "Ja, I got all the way from the beginning to the end, pushing a peanut with my nose."

No, it's not on the list...

Allan Pettersson said that he wrote his 9th Symphony "with gay abandon." Actually, no, he didn't. But you knew that, didn't you.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

No 67, Confidently, is Lully's Way to Proceed in his Marche pour la Cérémonie des Turcs:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

#113, "in complete awareness of the hopelessness of the situation." March to the Scaffold, Berlioz. Courtesy of The Dude, who prolongs the agony with an unusual repeat (I think).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Number 33: "Resignedly": Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde, Movement #6, "Der Abschied".

"I am seeking rest for my lonely heart.....My heart is still and awaits its moment." Der Abschied (Farewell)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Number 68: "With A Sinking Feeling": Tchaikovsky, Pathetique Symphony, Movement #4.

The music of a very troubled soul. Soon after, he committed suicide.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Number 55: Proceeding "as if you have all the time in the world":
Wagner, Der Ring des Nibelungen. 

"After the last notes of Gotterdammerung, I felt as though I had been let out of prison". Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

30. Like a broken record 
Philip Glass - any


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2014)

It would seem that, 100 years ago, Stravinsky proceeded "without proper clearance" (41) with the earth-shattering Rite Of Spring.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Number 33: "Resignedly": Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde, Movement #6, "Der Abschied".
> 
> "I am seeking rest for my lonely heart.....My heart is still and awaits its moment." Der Abschied (Farewell)


Surely the first song of Das Lied von der Erde, "Das Trinklied vom Jammer der Erde" fits No. 77 
~ _"With all the impacted rage of a lifetime."_


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Surely the first song of Das Lied von der Erde, "Das Trinklied vom Jammer der Erde" fits No. 77
> ~ _"*With all the impacted rage of a lifetime."*_


I do believe that will be my new toasting line at parties!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I do believe that will be my new toasting line at parties!


I have to thank Taggart for finding that list I recalled _from_ (gasp) _thirty-three years ago!_

The two quotes I did recall in toto -- odd how some things stick and others don't -- were "with a certain studied insouciance," and "with all the impacted rage of a lifetime."

I think the quotes on the list are all from literature -- another good parlor game to see if each could be attributed its author!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2014)

139. Stinking of gin.

I'm in!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Unlisted: "..with total disregard of what is good and proper." Beethoven's coda to the finale to the 5th Symphony.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Quite a banal one:

80. With measured steps and slow

Debussy: Des pas sur la neige (Preludes, book 1)

I promise, I'll do it better


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

21. On borrowed time

A sad one, this. It could be the harp tune, David of the White Rock, written in eighteenth-century Wales by David Owen aged 29 on his deathbed.






Or it could be Mahler's Tenth.

On a more technical note, it could be any piece of classical music that relies a good deal on 'rubato'. Can't help there, though! 

Also, I can't track down a literary source or anything beyond the information that it was 'first used in 1664'. Sorry...


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok, I got 5 minutes and I have this one which is possibly better than my former one

62. Clockwise
and
63. Counterclockwise

Bach: The Art of the Fugue

Is it? Maybe not...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Taggart said:


> During the thread Three Word Story @PetrB :tiphat: used a phrase "with studied insouciance" which he remembered from a list published in Esquire in the 1980's. The list was called 100 Ways to Proceed.* It had originally had references for each of the ways to proceed*QUOTE]
> 
> Actually, the piece was presented as 'just a list.' I don't think there was even a reference that each had been taken from some literature or article, but they all sure read to me as if they do.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> *21. On borrowed time *
> 
> A sad one, this. It could be the harp tune, David of the White Rock, written in eighteenth-century Wales by David Owen aged 29 on his deathbed.
> 
> ...


I like that one!:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

some guy said:


> 139. Stinking of gin.
> 
> I'm in!


One famous use of this phrase is in the Beatles' song 'Rocky Racoon':

*He said, "Danny boy, this is a showdown".
But Daniel was hot, he drew first and shot,
And Rocky collapsed in the corner.

Now the doctor came in, stinking of gin,
And proceeded to lie on the table...*

One supposes that not a few eighteenth-century minor composers may have proceeded in such a way...


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

30. Like a broken record 

Finale of Beethoven's Ninth Symphony

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

35. As if there were no tomorrow

Turlough O'Carolan, Separation of the Soul & Body!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

80. With measured steps and slow

Purcell, Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary:






PS - Not that I have a death wish, mind.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

5. With unfailing good humor 

Joseph Haydn's Farewell Symphony

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Number 21 "On Borrowed Time": Mahler 9th Symphony Final Movement. Pettersson 7th Symphony. Mahler 10th Symphony Adagio.

Both had serious heart problems and knew they were dying when they wrote these great works.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*44. with a certain studied insouciance:*

John Cage ~ In a landscape





Henry Brant ~ On the nature of things


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> One supposes that not a few eighteenth-century minor composers may have proceeded in such a way...


More than likely as they didn't have two pennies to rub together - drunk for a penny, dead drunk for twopence, clean straw for nothing as Hogarth put it in the Inn sign in Gin Lane - otherwise they wouldn't have been *able *to proceed.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Vittorio Monti, Czardas (played by Joo Young Oh) contains a multitude:






Begins 17. With amazing self possession 
- then goes 20 deeper & deeper
- 19 blithely - 32 raptly - 
63 at a fast clip - 46 posthaste 
- 56 (the squeaky bit) with a trace of irony 
- and finishes 75 with a beatific smile

 such as the one that appears on the face of anyone listening to this fabulous piece!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

95. Secure in the knowledge - Handel, 'I know that my Redeemer liveth...' 






Sylvia McNair at St Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

76. Relentlessly - Holst, Saturn, the Bringer of Old Age...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

9. Like a ship of state - or a Thames barge - Handel's Water Music the Hornpipe - Crispian Steele-Perkins playing - on Trumpet - we've seen him do it with a hosepipe - the only instrument for the water music


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

52. Like a lamb to the slaughter - Handel's Messiah - "Worthy is the Lamb that was slain".


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Biber's Battalia* - 57 Like a brave little soldier 
but also 26 Pitilessly - 
and what about the *absolutely amazing* use of dissonance - 
surely 63 Counter-clockwise?


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Steve Reich: Different Trains






obviously with

12. By rail


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Taggart said:


> During the thread Three Word Story @PetrB :tiphat: used a phrase "with studied insouciance" which he remembered from a list published in Esquire in the 1980's. The list was called 100 Ways to Proceed. It had originally had references for each of the ways to proceed and we thought it might have been nice to figure them out. Then @Ingélou :tiphat: suggested that you could actually pick an appropriate piece of music for each one. So for example 64. With a come-hither look could be the Seguidilla aria from Act I of Carmen.
> 
> Your mission, should you decide to accept it, is to pick a phrase from the list and supply a suitable piece of music. If you could figure out a quote as well, that would be nice.


100 ways to Proceed


2. Dully: *Brahms *_Academic Festival Overture
_
5. With unfailing good humor: *Carl Stallings'* music for Warner Brothers cartoons

18. As per instructions:* Boulez' *_Structures;_* Morton Feldman's *_The Graphic Scores _and_ Music by Numbers_ (Mode)

30. Like a broken record: *Steve Reich's *_It's Gonna Rain
_
47. As if nothing had happened: *John Cage's *_4"33' _

55. As if you had all the time in the world: *Mahler's* symphonies (the long ones)

56. With a trace of irony: *Eric Dolphy's *sax solo in _'Round Midnight _on *George Russell's* _The Stratus Seekers_

58. Mechanically: *Philip Glass;*_ Music in Twelve Parts_

60. Defiantly: *Charles Ives;* _Concord Sonata_

67. Confidently:* Vincent Persichetti's *_piano sonata no. 10_

68. With a sinking feeling: *Henry Purcell: *_Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary_

70. Unflinchingly: *Frank Zappa, *_The Black Page_

76. Relentlessly: *Samuel Barber *_Sonata op. 26_

77. With all the impacted rage of a lifetime: *Pierre Boulez, *_Sonatina for Piano and Flute_

95. Secure in the knowledge: *Schoenberg, *_Five Pieces for Orchestra_

100. To the end:* J.S. Bach, *_Sinfonia Nr. 9 in F minor
_
_John Harris, Esquire magazine, July 1981_


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, millionrainbows! - How fabulous is that! :tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Absolutely superb post  millionrainbows :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

Taggart said:


> *Your mission, should you decide to accept it*, is to pick a phrase from the list and supply a suitable piece of music [...]


Quick, this thread will self-destruct in 60 seconds !!! [_Don't be silly TalkingHead, we're still here two days later. Ed._]


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

N° 18 - As per instructions
LaMonte Young : Composition 1960 #7


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

#34 "rump" backwards - Haydn's 47th symphony, "Palindrome" 

(I suspect that Sibelius actually used #44 "with a certain studied insouciance" as a tempo marking.) 

#83 Shamelessly - Salome's Dance "of the Seven Veils" from Strauss's Salome

#93 Like clockwork - Ligeti's Poème symphonique for 100 metronomes (also works for #58 Mechanically)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Also 93. Like clockwork - Tarrega's Little Musical Box 






And 29. With elan - Mr Playford's division, St Paul's Steeple -


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> 100 ways to Proceed
> 
> 
> 2. Dully: *Brahms *_Academic Festival Overture
> ...


Virtuoso performance!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

101 by "descending to the abyss"


anton bruckner's 8th


and the quote to go


"When you look into an abyss, the abyss also looks into you."

Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

1. duly and 19. blithely - an unlikely pairing, but the way that Praetorius proceeds. 






:tiphat: Thanks to Dr Kilroy, who originally posted this gorgeous link.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

GioCar said:


> Steve Reich: Different Trains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imo, a great work.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> 1. duly and 19. blithely - an unlikely pairing, but the way that Praetorius proceeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Praetorius' music is magnificent. His sacred works are particularly distinguished, in my opinion.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

"*With unfailing good humor*, he sought to take the girl out to dinner."

This little scherzo


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Number 8. In Twos.
Bartok Concerto For Orchestra. Movement #2. "Game of Pairs". Different pairs of wind and brass instruments playing in different sections of the movement.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Quick, this thread will self-destruct in 60 seconds !!! *[*_*Don't be silly TalkingHead, we're still here two days later.* Ed._]


I am not so sure... today is the Ragnarok day... maybe Vikings are better than Maya in prophecies?


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

PetrB said:


> imo, a great work.


Yes, it is.

Regretfully I wasn't able to find the entire work in Youtube, just the three parts separated.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Number 8. In Twos.
> Bartok Concerto For Orchestra. Movement #2. "Game of Pairs". Different pairs of wind and brass instruments playing in different sections of the movement.


Nice! I like it :tiphat:


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen






When I listen to it, sometime (unfortunately not everytime...) I feel

55. As if you _(I)_ had all the time in the world

(my last tribute to Claudio as well)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

GioCar said:


> Nice! I like it :tiphat:


Thank you, GioCar!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

GioCar said:


> Yes, it is.
> 
> Regretfully I wasn't able to find the entire work in Youtube, just the three parts separated.


Well, one could always own the recording 

But, some things are not available which are on youtube, and that makes the slight effort of setting up your own channel (which can be kept private -- for your own use) and then collecting those three links in a playlist -- or type in the search window, for example, Steve Reich Different Trains playlist -- there may be a users channel which is open to the public, with the playlist ready done.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Well, one could always own the recording
> 
> But, some things are not available which are on youtube, and that makes the slight effort of setting up your own channel (which can be kept private -- for your own use) and then collecting those three links in a playlist -- or type in the search window, for example, Steve Reich Different Trains playlist -- there may be a users channel which is open to the public, with the playlist ready done.


Actually I have the recording 










This gorgeous box set (5 CDs) with his main works.

I hoped I could find an entire version on youtube for TC friends...


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

*I'll take élan for $1000, please.*

This Chopin ballade I think pertinently characterizes full-out extremes from the lyrically contemplative to a soul of fire, both of which over time a performing artist may discover are innate. Those capacities when garnered for proceeding with élan (29), the performer could assume the relatively peculiar contrasting sensibilities s/he might feel a need to balance.





^ Zimerman played Chopin Ballade No. 2, F major
If you're not familiar with that ballade, then a listen might engage an intuitive understanding of the lyrically contemplative contrasted by a soul of fire.​
If you will, instead of a quote, I thought this photograph of Baryshnikov would be allegorically suitable for balance with élan.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

The above image of Baryshnikov is a version of an uncropped image on this Facebook page. I've found neither a copyright notice nor disclaimer on that site, which is managed by a fan, and not by Baryshnikov/BAC.

R.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

74. Dolefully - Semper Dowland, semper dolens! Here is 'Flow my Tears'...


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

From my wife:
30. Like a broken record - Ravel, Bolero





From me
69. Like gangbusters - Beethoven, Symphony no. 7, 3rd movement




41. Without proper clearance - Golijov, Sidereus




96. Piano, piano - Rossini, La cenerentola, "Zitto zitto piano piano" duet


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

No. 55; _as if you had all the time in the world._

Wagner :lol:...:lol:...:lol:...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

No 17. _With amazing self-possession_

Morton Feldman


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> No. 55; _as if you had all the time in the world._
> 
> Wagner ...:lol:...:lol:...


I did this one already. You are a bit late to the party. :lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I did this one already. You are a bit late to the party. :lol:











Maybe it warrants saying twice?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> View attachment 35803
> 
> 
> Maybe it warrants saying twice?


Only if he has the time.


----------

